# WTB piggie pipes



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

used or new


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: WTB piggie pipes (HOOD RICK)*

Check out Vast Performance or mod your own pipes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

i know about vast but i just dont really feel like dealing with the core charge


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

Hey Rick
You see them on eBay every now and then... They usually sell for a less than Vast's set.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

